# KEEP THE TYPING ERRORS DOWN



## Ari (Aug 27, 1999)

I take NO credit at all for this one. It was in an Email I got from Techrepublic and all the credit goes to them. It sounded like a good tip that might help a few people out here.

When writing command scripts that involve calling up applications from 
a complex file system, you can cut down on your typing and minimize 
mistakes at the command prompt by following this simple tip.

Open a command prompt window and an Explorer window, making sure you 
can see the application you require in the latter window. Now drag the 
application file into the command prompt window. The complete path will 
appear at the current command prompt.

This trick even works with the COPY CON method of creating batch files 
at the command prompt. Once you've started a new line, the dragged file 
will appear as the next command, complete with its path--and no 
spelling mistakes!


This tip would have helped me out a lot in the past.




------------------
To err is human, to really foul things up you need a computer.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

That's GREAT! Man, I wish I had head of this before too!

Just tested it in NT and it works fine.


----------

